# Ground bees - habitats



## solitaryb (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My mason bee population is doing well, and now I am noticing seeing ground bees as well as bee flies stalking them, mainly because I have mud banks on an unfinished pond. Of course I have to finish the pond this year (I do) but I don't want to lose the bees under the water level, so I am wondering if anyone has managed to create an artificial ground/miner bee habitat?

I read that a terracotta terrace pot with dried clay soil placed at an angle in the sun with holes poked in it before it dries could work. Any experience/thoughts?


----------

